# Terrorist attack in central CA.



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Since this guy targeted white men and yelled Alla Snackbar you probably won't hear much about this.

Stay safe Fresno.

Three dead in central Fresno shooting spree; suspect caught, linked to Motel 6 slaying | The Fresno Bee

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I know it's horrible but... alla snackbar haaaaaaahhaa :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Again, terrorism, not workplace violence.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

He was looking forward to 72 virgin goats! Friggin moose-slime dirtbag.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Well, lets give the media a day to figure out what color he is, what religion he is and if he is an immigrant or refugee...
I say put his arse in open population at Folsom.
MSNBC and CNN not even reporting it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

He went by the nickname "Black Jesus". Wrap your head around that one...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Well he is going to meet a Big Black Jesus in jail


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Needs to share a cell with some lifer named "Tiny"!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Don't be surprised when a dog does dog things, so why are we surprised when a muslime does muslime things? :vs_worry:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We only watch Fox of course. They are reporting he is an old ex con. Most likely turned into a muslime in prison which happens a lot to the black folks. Funded by the guvment of course. Somebody needs to tell the Donald to stop the funding on that nonsense.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rstanek said:


> Again, terrorism, not workplace violence.


 Something must have changed we can call it what it is.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I was raised in that crappy town. Left over 30 years ago due to the violence. I go back for weddings and funerals only. Talked to my family today, they say the only reason it made news is because what he said. Otherwise just about a normal day. I did not know it was getting that bad. But apparently they have a few murders.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Don't be surprised when a dog does dog things, so why are we surprised when a muslime does muslime things? :vs_worry:


cause -cuz it sucks when it's not your dog doing dog things on your front porch!:vs_rocking_banana:


----------

